# Ying Yang Zeichen



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

Ich muss dringend ein Ying Yang Zeichen erstellen, weiß irgendjemand wie das in Photoshop geht?


----------



## flip (8. Oktober 2002)

ich weiß ja nicht wie groß und in was für einer farbe, aber warum selber machen wenn google schon was springen lässt:









wie man sonst macht fällt mir gerade nichts zu ein, aber evtl. hilft dir das ja schon weiter.
flip


----------



## Milchmann (8. Oktober 2002)

Am besten selber malen->einscannen->bissle lichtfilter->Farbe feritig oder mit elliptical (elipse) Werkzeug spielen
Hab da mal was angehängt


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Ja ne ähm doch *

Also bei Google hab ich das auch schon alles gefunden, das Problem is nur mein Chef steht "hinter" mir und der will sein Logo so haben, nur mit seinen Initalien, also ich finde die Idee total dumm, aber wenn er es so will, muss ich mich leider fügen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

wie jetzt, anstelle der punkte oder anstelle der weissen und schwarzen fläche, bzw. welche buchstaben


----------



## fluessig (8. Oktober 2002)

KOnstruktionstechnisch ist so ein Zeichen doch leicht. Am leichtesten wird es sein, wenn du das Raster benutzt (Ansicht -> Einfügen -> Raster) Dann machst du einen großen Kreis und 2 kleine mit dem halben Radius und zwar so, dass es aussieht wie eine 8 in einem Kreis (hoffe man kann sich das vorstellen) Die Mittelpunkte der kleinen Kreise bilden die Punkte (oder Initialien wie von smallB gefragt) 
Dann mußt du die Form nur noch richtig ausfüllen und den einen Halbkreis von einem kleinen Kreis löschen.
Hoffe das hilft


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Ich versuch es*

Danke, ich versuch es ersteinmal. Nur mein Chef will das ganze in einem Viereck haben und da soll die mittellinie so wie bei dem Ying Yang Zeichen sein. In der Mitte sollen die Initalien HH stehen, und der untere/obere Teil der im schwarzen Bereich liegt soll weiß am BUchstaben sein und umgekehrt


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. Oktober 2002)

Hilft dir dieses Bild weiter? 
Ist eigentlich recht einfach einfach Pfad Tool nehmen, eine schräg angesetzte Gerade erstellen, in der Mitte der Gerade einen weiteren Pfadpunkt erstellen und den Pfad abrunden.
Danach den Pfad mit Weiß "stroken" und mit dem Farbeimer eine der beiden Seiten mit Weiß füllen.
Dann noch eben die Sache mit dem Text gemacht und fertig.


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*GEIL*

Vielen Dank super nett von dir.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Oktober 2002)

[OT]
*hüstel*
HH weckt irgendwie negative Assoziationen in mir... na ja... aber wenn der Mann so heißt, kann man´s wohl nicht ändern. Nichts für ungut und sorry für OT.
[/OT]


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Proggie*

Hey ANonymer Surfer, du hast das Logo doch mit Photoshop gestaltet oder?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. Oktober 2002)

Habe ich, warum?


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*OK*

Ja super wollte es nur genau wissen. Danke nochmal


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Ich bekomm da was net hin*

Hallo Anonymer,

also ich hab das mal versucht und naja ehrlich gesagt ich bekomm es nicht ganz hin. Ich bin (LEIDER) noch ein Newbie in Photoshop. Hast du vielleicht mal nen Screenshot oder kannst mir mal kurz ein paar (ein paar is gut) Wege beschreiben. Also...
Pfad Tool --> Wo ist das  
Schräg angesetzt --> Von wo nach Wo?
Weiterer Pfadpunkt --> Wo, Wie?
Abrunden --> Bei den Filtern oder wo?  
Stroken --> WIe geht das?
Den Rest weiß ich. Sorry Danke nochmal im vorraus....


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

Für dich ist es glaube ich am besten mal
den "strg+q" Filter zu nutzen


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

loool, jeder fäng mal an
kannst dir [strg]+q aber schonmal vormerken, das bewirkt bei einigen bildern wahre wunder


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*HAHA*

Du hälst dich ja für den ganz lustigen. Das Forum ist doch dazu da das man was lernen kann oder seh ich das falsch? Nein ich denke nicht und wahrscheinlich haste selber keine AHnung von Photoshop


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

tschuldige 

So wirds gemacht ...


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Ok soweit*

Nut gut, danke, Aber irgendwie lässt sich der untere Bereich nicht färben der färbt immer nur so nen kleines Stück. Das Abrunden wo find ich das denn?


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

drück mal "a" auf deiner Tastatur und klicke danach mit der
linken Maustaste auf den Pfad - danach erscheinen die Anker-
punkte und diese enden kannst du dann verschieben; dadurch
entstehen die Rundungen des Pfades ...

Achso - und es ist richtig, das nur ein Teil mit Farbe gefüllt
wird ... soll ich mal meine .psd (Photoshopdatei) hochladen,
damit du siehst wie ich es meine ?


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Jo super*

Ja mach das mal bitte wäre nett. Die eine Seite will er in Grau (#CCCCCC) haben und die andere in Weiß. Ich verspreche euch das ich mir nen gutes Photoshopbuch kaufen werde  Hat jemand nen Tipp!?


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

Bitte sehr - H & H ganz frisch auf den Tisch ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. Oktober 2002)

Wegen dem Buch:






 kann manchmal wirklich wunderbare Ergebnisse zur Folge haben. 
Einfach auf den Lustigen Button klicken, "Photoshop Buch" eingeben und auf "Suchen" klicken. 

Übrigens:


> Du hälst dich ja für den ganz lustigen. Das Forum ist doch dazu da das man was lernen kann oder seh ich das falsch? Nein ich denke nicht und wahrscheinlich haste selber keine AHnung von Photoshop



Guck dir mal seine Seite an


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Oktober 2002)

In diesem lustigen1)  Thread möchte ich auch verewigt sein!

1) Mhytos und keine Ahnung *lacht* - der war echt mal gut! 
   

If exit Line , then Stop


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. Oktober 2002)

*Naja*

Endschuldigt bitte Ihr Intelligenzbestien. Jedenfalls Danke für das Logo hab das mal genau unter die Lupe genommen. hat mir geholfen. 

Danke


----------



## Johnny (9. Oktober 2002)

*Re: Ich bekomm da was net hin*



> _Original geschrieben von ds160384 _
> *Hallo Anonymer,
> 
> also ich hab das mal versucht und naja ehrlich gesagt ich bekomm es nicht ganz hin. Ich bin (LEIDER) noch ein Newbie in Photoshop. Hast du vielleicht mal nen Screenshot oder kannst mir mal kurz ein paar (ein paar is gut) Wege beschreiben. Also...
> ...



ich würde auch gern wissen, wo das pfadtool ist 
in PS habe ich es vergeblichst gesucht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2002)

*Nachhilfeuntericht*

Hier ist das Pfadwerkzeug "versteckt"!


----------



## Johnny (9. Oktober 2002)

Dankeschön!


----------



## untread (9. Oktober 2002)

http://www.mythos.de ?


----------



## Dennis-S. (9. Oktober 2002)

*???*



> _Original geschrieben von untread _
> *http://www.mythos.de ?  *


Genau das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## Mythos007 (9. Oktober 2002)

Die Webseite von Mythos bleibt ein Mysterium ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (10. Oktober 2002)

www smallb de vu
Ich denke er war auch damit gemeint.

PS: Warum zum Geier kann man keine de vu Adressen verlinken? 
Das kommt mir schon etwas seltsam vor.


----------



## Dennis-S. (11. Oktober 2002)

*Ich glaub ich hab da noch nen Problem*

Ich hab das jetzt alles auseinandergenommen und kann es jetzt eigentlich auch erstellen (na immerhin) allerdings hab ich nen Prob mit der Maske beim zweiten Texteintrag. Kannst du mir mal vielleicht erklären wie du das genau gemacht hast? Also Maske erstellen ja und dann?

Danke


----------



## boris (12. Oktober 2002)

was macht strg+q ?  wills nich testen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von boris _
> *was macht strg+q ?  wills nich testen *



War das nicht der Transparenzfilter *lol*


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Oktober 2002)

*Re: Ich glaub ich hab da noch nen Problem*



> _Original geschrieben von ds160384 _
> *Ich hab das jetzt alles auseinandergenommen und kann es jetzt eigentlich auch erstellen (na immerhin) allerdings hab ich nen Prob mit der Maske beim zweiten Texteintrag. Kannst du mir mal vielleicht erklären wie du das genau gemacht hast? Also Maske erstellen ja und dann?
> *




 links klick auf die zweite Textebene
 bei gedrückter "strg"-Taste mit der
linken Maustaste auf die Ebene mit dem
grauen bogen klicken (Ying-Ebene)
 "Ebene" => "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen"
=> "Auswahl maskieren" 
 fertig 
Bis dann dann M.


----------



## Dennis-S. (12. Oktober 2002)

*Da geht was nicht...*

Der Eintrag "Auswahl maskieren" ist nicht verfügbar, nur die beiden oberen!!


----------



## Dennis-S. (12. Oktober 2002)

*ES GEHT*

Du hast dich da vertan, du hast geschrieben ich soll die "Shift" Taste drücken es war aber STRG


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Oktober 2002)

Fehler bemerkt und korregiert ! - Danke - Viel Spaß noch - Mythos


----------



## Dennis-S. (12. Oktober 2002)

*Klasse*

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine hervorragende Hilfe Mythos. Und natürlich werde ich dieses Forum weiter und regelmäßig besuchen is ja auch ein  geiles.


----------

